# 4 weeks into flowering



## tallslim

these are my plants at four weeks into flowering. the pic with the five tops is one plant.


----------



## Mutt

lookin great dude

edit:
I was lookin at your previous posts. Wow dude, you came a long way fast. Great job man, great job. two thumbs up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*WOW. now thats what i'm talkin about. grrrrrrreat job. you have come along way to this point and its only gonna get better. keep those pics coming and keep your green thumb green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *WOW. now thats what i'm talkin about. grrrrrrreat job. you have come along way to this point and its only gonna get better. keep those pics coming and keep your green thumb green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Now those are the plants I was talking about...heres mine.


----------



## flipmode

great job bro, there looking real nice


----------



## tallslim

GreenDayGirl, you have some really nice looking plants. What strain are they.


----------



## tallslim

Whats your grow room setup like.


----------



## flipmode

dont worry about that diffrent strain diffrent yeild.i though mines were slow comared to the other pics ,but its all about the strains ,and how well you keep it .have you ever treid 14/24 on the last two weeks. i been growing for 10 years and i been getting massive yeilds from that.i always flush it 3 weeks before harvest,so it can burn a white grey ash,thats when you can really taste the sweet aroma at its best


----------



## GreenDayGirl

flipmode said:
			
		

> dont worry about that diffrent strain diffrent yeild.i though mines were slow comared to the other pics ,but its all about the strains ,and how well you keep it .have you ever treid 14/24 on the last two weeks. i been growing for 10 years and i been getting massive yeilds from that.i always flush it 3 weeks before harvest,so it can burn a white grey ash,thats when you can really taste the sweet aroma at its best


 Ok, I've been smoking for about 20+ years but I've just started growing so forgive me for asking what is "flushing" them 3 weeks before harvest, cause thats where I'm at this week.  I've only smoked this strain (Flo) as a finished product and my buddy didn't do that great of a job, real soft & fluffy with not a lot of legs, I'm trying to do better.


----------



## Mutt

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> what is "flushing" them 3 weeks before harvest,


 
Flushing:
take the plant to the tub. for every gallon of pot size run 2-3 gallons of water through the soil slowly. let it drain well. so if its a five gallon pot. then 10-15 gallons of water. You want the water coming out of the bottom clear. not brown. (brown is all the salt and fertilizer build-up). This will make it so no fertlizer are in the bud come harvest time. If there is left over ferts. it makes the bud smoke harsh.
It messy, and takes a while.

Another time this is done, is when the plant was over-fertilized to save it.


----------



## flipmode

strait water ,fully cleanses the plant of fertilizers


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Mutt said:
			
		

> Flushing:
> take the plant to the tub. for every gallon of pot size run 2-3 gallons of water through the soil slowly. let it drain well. so if its a five gallon pot. then 10-15 gallons of water. You want the water coming out of the bottom clear. not brown. (brown is all the salt and fertilizer build-up). This will make it so no fertlizer are in the bud come harvest time. If there is left over ferts. it makes the bud smoke harsh.
> It messy, and takes a while.
> 
> Another time this is done, is when the plant was over-fertilized to save it.


 Yea! Sounds like a job to do while the kids are away...will they be ok if I wait until the week end? Do you think its nessesary or just a preference? Because I'm growing this crop for personal and I want to make it the best smoke I can. PS: Good Morning!


----------



## flipmode

should do it know if your three weeks away ,those couple of days ,with diffently matter to the  buds ,every day takes a certain percentage of fertilizer ,21 days for a full flush,unless you start you three weeks at the end of the week


----------



## GreenDayGirl

flipmode said:
			
		

> should do it know if your three weeks away ,those couple of days ,with diffently matter to the buds ,every day takes a certain percentage of fertilizer ,21 days for a full flush,unless you start you three weeks at the end of the week


 Is it ok to hang them at 7 weeks instead of 6? I don't want to lose potencey, ya know?


----------



## flipmode

yes, be sure not to havest to early,my policy ,is to wait until your outer fan all turn leaves turn yellow,when that happens. its diffently time to havest,remeber dont to early,there still another 25% of bud growth in those last 2 weeks,usualy people wait untill the red hairs are 50% i wait until 75% never let it go to 100


----------



## GreenDayGirl

flipmode said:
			
		

> yes, be sure not to havest to early,my policy ,is to wait until your outer fan all turn leaves turn yellow,when that happens. its diffently time to havest,remeber dont to early,there still another 25% of bud growth in those last 2 weeks,usualy people wait untill the red hairs are 50% i wait until 75% never let it go to 100


What happens at 100%?


----------



## flipmode

trust me dont do it ,it ruins your crop ,bad smoke


----------



## Insane

Harvesting mj plants by the color of the hairs gives you "guessing" results at best. The most accurate way to harvest is the trichrome method. For this you need a good magnifying glass or jewlers loupe of some sort. Don't worry about the fan leaves falling off, thats natural at the end of the flowering. Don't worry about the color of the hairs on the bud. The only thing that matters at that point are the trichs/crystals.

PS Great lookin plants tallslim!


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Insane said:
			
		

> Harvesting mj plants by the color of the hairs gives you "guessing" results at best. The most accurate way to harvest is the trichrome method. For this you need a good magnifying glass or jewlers loupe of some sort. Don't worry about the fan leaves falling off, thats natural at the end of the flowering. Don't worry about the color of the hairs on the bud. The only thing that matters at that point are the trichs/crystals.
> 
> PS Great lookin plants tallslim!


 Ok, are the "crystals the resin?


----------



## tallslim

Yes the crystal are the resin. I bought a microscope at Radioshack for about ten dollars. In my opinion, it's the best tool.  It's 60x-100x.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

tallslim said:
			
		

> Yes the crystal are the resin. I bought a microscope at Radioshack for about ten dollars. In my opinion, it's the best tool. It's 60x-100x.


Thanks! Sorry to sound like such an idiot, but like I said...I've never actually grown before, I know people who do but having kids its not something that I talk about freely or anyone who comes over. So please bear with me. I never would of figured that trichomes were the "crystally resin" that I love so much. Yea! There is starting to be a lot of it on all the flowers. Off to Radio Shack, Thanks once again for the info!!!


----------



## PM777

What Strain Is That?


----------

